# ACPI event unhandled [Solved]

## admasnd

I am following the gentoo power management guide at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

and I am at the point where you have to run

```
tail -f /var/log/messages | grep "received event"
```

but nothing happens. I looked at the end of the log file with 

```
tail /var/log/messages
```

I get the following output:

```

May 14 01:52:10 T logger: Switching to default runlevel

May 14 01:52:11 T logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery BAT0 00000080 00000001

May 14 01:52:12 T logger: Switching to battery runlevel

May 14 01:52:14 T logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery BAT0 00000080 00000001

May 14 01:52:20 T logger: Switching to default runlevel

May 14 01:52:22 T logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery BAT0 00000080 00000001

May 14 01:52:22 T logger: Switching to battery runlevel

May 14 01:52:23 T logger: Switching to default runlevel

```

I'm suppose to be seeing:

```

[Tue Sep 20 17:39:06 2005] received event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

[Tue Sep 20 17:39:06 2005] received event "battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

```

Why am I getting event unhandled messages?Last edited by admasnd on Thu May 14, 2009 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## honp

Hi, but it already works.When it says  Switching to default runlevel, Switching to battery runlevel that it is what you need...

----------

## admasnd

 *honp wrote:*   

> Hi, but it already works.When it says  Switching to default runlevel, Switching to battery runlevel that it is what you need...

 

Thanks. That's a relief.

----------

